# Looking for the Best/Easiest way to separate coconut meat from its shell



## larry_stewart (Dec 3, 2014)

Not sure if a coconut is a fruit, nut, seed , all of the above , none of the above,  but who cares 

Just looking for the best / easiest way ( after opening the coconut) to get the coconut meat off the shell. ( not even sure if coconut meat is the correct term, but who cares again) 

Basically I use brute force to open the coconut, but the 'meat' is always stuck to the inside of the shel.  Sure, after awhile I ultimately get it all out ( usually without injury),  but I'm sure people who do this frequently would look at me and laugh at my novice technique.  So, for all you coconut meat separators out there, please share.

Thanks ,

Larry


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2014)

I've only done that once, as a kid on a trip to Florida visiting grandparents, and I believe my technique was very much like yours  I'd be interested to see if there is a better way.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 3, 2014)

Best and easiest way? There's actually a specialized tool for the job. It might be worth is if you eat a lot of coconut. Otherwise, I usually just buy it in a bag.

http://www.amazon.com/ODIRIS-A-8-Co...32022&sr=8-8&keywords=coconut+grater+electric

And here's how it works:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3On9An96Mw


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2014)

Here is another method.  It seems like you could do this without investing in the curved knife or improvising one of your own.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A8zu1i5IL94


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Here is another method.  It seems like you could do this without investing in the curved knife or improvising one of your own.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A8zu1i5IL94



I've never seen either of those tools before. The benefit of the first one is that you end up with a shredded product with none of the brown skin.

I've used a screwdriver to get results similar the second video.  Then you have to remove the brown skin from the chunks and shred the chunks.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 3, 2014)

Interesting story about the thing with the crank. My father bought a "grab bag" of tools at an estate sale in the late 1960s or early 70s, and in it was one of these coconut graters. For about five years, we had no idea what it was. We just assumed it was some sort of woodworking tool. Finally, a friend mentioned that he had seen something similar used in the Philippines for removing meat from coconuts. Sure enough, that's what it was. 

My dad, not wanting a good tool to go to waste, then set about trying to find coconuts so he could try it out. This was no small feat in rural Wisconsin 40 years ago. I think it was Madison where he finally tracked some down. And then he bought a dozen. So, for a solid two months we had coconut water, coconut cookies, coconut cream pie, etc., etc.

I'm surprised that I still like coconuts.


----------



## Addie (Dec 3, 2014)

How to Peel Flesh Away from Coconut Skin | LIVESTRONG.COM

When I lived in Hawaii, this is how I did it. You can remove the meat very easily this way. There is an outer shell that is removed before you buy a whole coconut. Fortunately for the buyer. I used to watch the crews that came around to climb the trees and cut them down. They are HUGE! They would put up a little fence so folks won't get to close. Because if one hits you in the head, you are a goner.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 3, 2014)

My friend from Brazil sent me something ( similar to the first thing mentioned).  It was a flat piece of wood with a metal grater on one end ( kinda like a rasp).  Yo sit on the un-grater side of the stick ( obviously, or this would be an embarrassing trip to the hospital),  and you grate the coconut on the other end.     But, I love that crank grater in the above video, thats a " grate"  idea !!

Grating stick similar to whats shown in this youtube video.  This is not my friend, just a random person found on youtube.  Now after seeing this clip, im kinda glad no one has a video of me using it.  I could only imagine what my friends / family would say.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blano6uYhRY


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh, gosh. I remember the only time I opened a green coconut...went to the Bahamas with a friend. We brought a blender for pina coladas, a can opener, a cork screw. I removed a screw from the bathroom window using a nail file, took my dr. Scholls sandle and broke the green shell and drained the water into the blender. A heck of a lot of work for pina coladas. Not to mention, I had to put the window back together the next day...


----------

